# Ignition key



## Gregorio (Dec 20, 2008)

I have 1997 200sx model - i have only one key that work with the ignition ....i dont have any keys for doors and trunk but i can open them with remote ...
My questions are :
- can i get my ignition key cut anywhere or it has that security chip and needs to be cut by dealer ? 

-is there any way to get the keys for doors and trunk looking and VIN # at the dealer ? ...or maybe some locksmith can cut it too 

thx


----------



## jcantol33 (Jan 20, 2009)

call the dealer ask if all 97 models came with non-transponder keys(my 97 sentra does not have the chip) and if the key does have a chip it might be pretty expensive to get another one 

as for the trunk and doors that sounds odd my key works for all of them i wonder if the ignition would of been switched because your key should work for all of them other wise a lock smith might be able to mold it


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

The Key code is available on the computer at the dealer parts department.
You need your VIN and proof you own the car.
Then they can clip you a new key.
It is important to clip a new key from the key code because at 11 yrs old the original keys are worn and do not work well if copied.

If you do in fact have a new ignition cylinder, this will give you an original key to use on the trunk and doors.

And both my 97's do not have a chip.


----------



## Hillbilly1964 (Dec 26, 2008)

Nissan dealer code information goes back 10 years. Go to a locksmith.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Ok, I got my key code and a new key for my 97 this week. My door lock problem has now gone !!!

I went into Courtesy Nissan and they told me the following

1) the key code lookup goes back more than 10 years BUT is spotty for older cars, some 97's, no 2000's, in other words they try this first, you may get lucky.

2) Nissan keeps the key codes, Courtesy called for me, got my key code !!! it seems to depend on who answer's the phone at Nissan, so if this doesn't work because they wont look it up try again. Make sure you find out why they cant get it, ie wont or its not available.

3) the Selling dealer often keeps the code. Courtesy tells me that they keep theirs in the service department.

If you don't know the selling dealer Nissan can find this for you.

Go to your local Nissan dealer parts department or service department and get help.


----------



## Gregorio (Dec 20, 2008)

is there any way to find out if i have security chip looking at the key ?


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

IanH said:


> Ok, I got my key code and a new key for my 97 this week. My door lock problem has now gone !!!
> 
> I went into Courtesy Nissan and they told me the following
> 
> ...


this is pretty much true. if your keys are worn down i recommend making copies at a blacksmith. the ones we make from the vin dont work when the key is worn down because the lock is also worn down with the key. if you dont want any trouble i say get a new lock set. this will include 2 keys all the locks and will give you a new key code.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

I have a 97 200Sx and just got a key, there is no security chip ( nor in my 1997 Sentra)
My 2003 Pathy does have a security chip. 
The dealer parts department can tell you for sure by your VIN number if you are still worried.


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

i work at cerritos nissan and the only cars that had a chip in that year was a maxima and a little later altima


----------



## Gregorio (Dec 20, 2008)

thx ...i will get regular key first for few $ ..and if that do not work i will call nissan


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

a new cut key from the code at Nissan is about $17 -18 dollars...
A copy from a worn key just gives you a "new" worn copy....use the best key you have,, ie with the least wear


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

a new key will not work because the tumblers are worn down. the lock will not work if it is to worn down


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

While I agree with you that it may be the case that his tumblers are too worn down I have had many cars where replacing the key fixed the problem including my 200SX
The wear is on both the key and the tumblers, replacing one out of the two may be enough.

The other part of the problem is that the key he has doesn't work any of the other locks, so its certainly a possibility that the ign lock and key have been changed, and the only way to get an original key is from the Nissan code.


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

IanH said:


> The other part of the problem is that the key he has doesn't work any of the other locks, so its certainly a possibility that the ign lock and key have been changed, and the only way to get an original key is from the Nissan code.


the new lock would not be in the system. however it also could be that the ignition is super worn down cause its is used most and the others are not worn down. this usually happens when people install alarms


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

RB24SRB24DETT said:


> the new lock would not be in the system. however it also could be that the ignition is super worn down cause its is used most and the others are not worn down. this usually happens when people install alarms


Yes I agree, but the original locks on the doors and trunk would be in the Nissan system.

Excellent point, the ignition key ( and cylinder) could indeed be so worn the key wouldn't work in the other locks, this is basically what happened to mine with the drivers door not wanting to work, but the ignition was fine. A new key now works both ( didn't try the passenger side, will do that.)


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

i do apologize if i am coming off as rude but i just want to make sure you guys have the correct info. the old number may be in the system and i can look for the original dealer if you would like. but when any key is too worn down i recommend to replace all in stead so you would have 2 keys that work for all doors. it is usually $10 more than buying 1 lock, sometimes its less, sometimes it is stupid expensive. but its my recommendation


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

RB24SRB24DETT said:


> i do apologize if i am coming off as rude but i just want to make sure you guys have the correct info. the old number may be in the system and i can look for the original dealer if you would like. but when any key is too worn down i recommend to replace all in stead so you would have 2 keys that work for all doors. it is usually $10 more than buying 1 lock, sometimes its less, sometimes it is stupid expensive. but its my recommendation


I think I speak for the others here when I say not at all, your input is wanted and respected.

Its very quite and civilized around here these days, no ones been banned forever !!!


----------

